

Distributed Shareholders Meeting Via Blockchain In Twenty Lines Of Code - kushti
http://chepurnoy.org/blog/2014/07/shareholders-meeting-via-blockchain-in-20-lines-of-code/

======
blockchain
Really great, this will change the way stakeholders reach actionable agreement
around a store of economic value like a decentralized asset, in both a public
and secure way. Great work!

------
Isildur23
Great article! This will have a huge effect! I can't wait to see the first
buesinesses which take advantage of that awesome feature! Thanks again for the
article!

~~~
kushti
Some businesses are already planning to use the feature.

------
apenzl
Amazing.

So will shareholders have 1 vote each, vote by number of shares or be given
votes by the amount of Nxt they own?

------
VanBreuk
Thanks for a very enlightening article. This type of thinking will change the
way companies are run.

------
steveEnix
Awesome!

